
2d game art tutorial – rotating a face in vectors with easy - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/12/character-design-simpler-rotation-of.html
======
SpriteAttack
Another inkscape tutorial on 2dgameartguru on character design just went
online. This one is about rotating a character's face using simple shapes and
guidelines to place, skew, rotate and scale the facial elements easily.

The tutorial is written using Inkscape (a free vector program) but the same
technique would apply in Adobe Illustrator, CorelDraw, Affinity Designer, etc.

